
Shellshock Vulnerability Exploited in Georgia Election - dekalbcountyman
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/a-georgia-election-server-was-vulnerable-to-shellshock-and-may-have-been-hacked/
======
dekalbcountyman
huge if true - super huge if true

